# Latest hatchies



## Varanidae (Apr 29, 2010)

These guys hatched two days ago thought I would share the photos


----------



## jordo (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice one Cliff, any pics of mum and dad?


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Apr 29, 2010)

How cute are they & so tiny  Congrats!


----------



## Varanidae (Apr 30, 2010)

Here is a photo of the parents, they are Cape York locale.


----------



## Tristis (Apr 30, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Varanidae (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks Tristin


----------



## python_dan89 (Apr 30, 2010)

nice work


----------



## carmen (Apr 30, 2010)

they are adorable!!!!


----------



## shaye (Apr 30, 2010)

:O i like


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 30, 2010)

_scalaris_ ?


----------



## Megzz (May 1, 2010)

They are adorable, congrats!


----------



## spanna_spamload (May 1, 2010)

_orientalis_


----------



## Varanidae (May 1, 2010)

They are Varanus Tristis Orientalis Cape York locale


----------



## goose (Oct 2, 2010)

thay look so cool ther a shop hear that has one for sale i wont to get it but not shor. how hard are thay to keep ???


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 2, 2010)

cute as


----------



## giggle (Oct 2, 2010)

send em to me! xD ha ha ha


----------



## Varanidae (Oct 5, 2010)

The mum just dropped 5 eggs now comes the waiting game this is the part I do not like


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 5, 2010)

Awesome!
I woulden't mind some more monitors


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Oct 5, 2010)

Do you know how much they will be?


----------



## Varanidae (Oct 7, 2010)

The hatchies sold for $500 each last year and there are quite a few people on the waiting list for this year


----------

